# augmenter la puissance de mon mac mini



## kingaslan (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Jai acquis en 2006 un mac mini doccasion se composant comme suit : 

Mac OS X TIGER installé pas par moi donc, je nai pas le cd dinstallation de TIGER (à lachat doccasion, il y avait PANTHER)
Processeur : 1.25 GHz PowerPC G4
Mémoire : 256 Mo DDR SDRAM

En 2007, en essayant dinstaller la cam MACALLY avec le cd dinstallation, jai « planté » le MAC.  Un écran blanc et plus dinterface.  Jai « réinitialisé » le MAC en remettant le cd dinstallation gris (10.3.7) fourni avec le MAC lors de lachat doccasion à savoir PANTHER !

Depuis, je cherche à remettre TIGER !  jai essayé avec un cd dinstallation gris (10.4.4) de TIGER  pour un IMAC et là écran grisé avec en fond décran le bouton de démarrage du MAC et en avant plan un fond plus noir avec des lignes de données en anglais ; de ce que jen ai compris, le cd ne reconnaît pas le chemin pour installer TIGER

je crois que c'est dû au fait que ce soit un cd gris livré avec le IMAC du copain en question; il me faut le cd NOIR de TIGER

Que dois-je faire pour augmenter la capacité de mon mac pour le rendre plus puissant (je sais que TIGER fonctionnait avec 256 de Mo mais c'est trop peu)?

De toute manière, je suis bloqué avec TIGER vu que jai un PPC G4 et pas de RAM suffisante mais cest déjà mieux que PANTHER qui est devenu désuet !

Jhabite à Liège.  Qui peut maider ?  même pour un dépannage à domicile !

Merci 

Vincent


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2010)

Hello, bienvenue sur MacGé ,

Effectivement, tu as besoin du dvd de Tiger noir. 

Sinon, pour faire évoluer ton MacMini, tu peux lui ajouter de la RAM (d'après ce site: http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=Mac mini (G4 - 1.25GHz)&pl=Mac mini&cat=RAM, tu peux aller jusqu'à 1 go).

La manip est décrite en vidéo ici: http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/z-rammacminiG4.html


Tu pourrais également changer le disque dur, au profit d'un plus gros et plus rapide. Manip décrite ici en images: http://www.sterpin.net/ddMacMini.htm


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Je confirme et complète ce qu'a écrit schwebb.

Tu peux utiliser un DVD noir de Tiger, soit la version complète vendue en boîte, soit la version de mise-à-jour depuis Panther (DVD noir également) qu'Apple a fourni durant une courte période pour les Macs achetés juste au moment de la sortie de Tiger.

Pour faire tourner ton Mac sous Tiger, il lui faut au moins 512 Mo (c'est la quantité optimale pour cette machine et cette version de Mac OS), mais une barrette de 1Go est probablement plus intéressante. Attention, le type de mémoire est très particulière, et il faut *absolument* se conformer aux spécifications d'Apple pour la remplacer (type _unbuffered_, notamment). Les barrettes prévues pour la majorité des PC ne conviennent pas. Il y a sur ce forum d'anciennes discussions qui en parlent.

Si tu le souhaites, tu peux également remplacer le disque dur par un modèle de plus forte capacité, et éventuellement plus rapide (si tu ne crains pas de rendre ta machine un peu plus bruyante). Il te faut utiliser un disque dur de 2,5" avec une interface IDE (Parallel ATA), mais pas SATA (Serial ATA) comme sur les modèles actuels.


----------



## kingaslan (16 Avril 2010)

merci pour ces précieux renseignements que je vais tenter de mettre en pratique

@ bientôt

Vincent


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Avril 2010)

Pour une raison inconnue, je m'aperçois ce matin que la page de spécifications d'Apple n'est plus accessible. Au cas où se soit définitif, je mets ici une copie récupérée en cache :



> Mac mini : Caractéristiques et extensions mémoire
> Dernière modification : 08 août, 2008
> Article : HT2616
> 
> ...



Il s'agit d'une traduction des spécifications en anglais :

PC2700 or PC3200 Synchronous DRAM (SDRAM)
2.5 volt
8-byte
non-parity
64-bit wide
184-pin module
maximum of 16 memory devices on the DIMM
unbuffered&#8212;do not use registered or buffered SDRAM
maximum height of 50 mm


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2010)

Et pourquoi pas en sus de l'augmentation de la ram adopter un petit Leopard (noir) en lieu et place du Tiger désiré (également tout noir) ?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Avril 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas en sus de l'augmentation de la ram adopter un petit Leopard (noir) en lieu et place du Tiger désiré (également tout noir) ?


Ça ferait ramer inutilement le Mac Mini.

Pour l'instant, Tiger s'en sort encore très bien niveau logithèque, et le G4 à 1,25GHz le supporte pour la majorité des usages, excepté pour la vidéo en haute définition.

(J'en parle en connaissance de cause, puisque c'est depuis un Mac Mini G4 à 1,25GHz avec 1Go de RAM que j'écris en ce moment.)

En revanche, Leopard est plus gourmand en ressources, et ferait perdre en réactivité sans forcément ajouter grand chose d'intéressant au niveau fonctionnalités (du moins c'est mon point de vue).

Il faudrait vraiment avoir un besoin impératif pour passer à Leopard et sacrifier le confort d'utilisation.


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2010)

Je suis assez partagé sur Léo avec un G4. Je m'explique :

J'ai un Mac Mini G4@1,25GHz 1Go de Ram avec Léo (installation avec archivage depuis Tiger)  sur le disque interne, et Tiger (mise à jour de Panther) sur le disque externe FW. J'utilise au quotidien Tiger parce que je le trouve plus réactif (disque à 7200t/m avec 8Mo de cache).
J'ai aussi un iBook G4@1.2GHz 1,256 Go de Ram avec Léo sur une partition que j'utilise au quotidien et Tiger (pour avoir Classic).

Léo sur le Mini sature mon processeur et ma Ram alors que sur l'iBook (-0,05GHz) ça n'est jamais le cas.

Je ne sais toujours pas quelle est la raison de la différence que j'observe entre le Mini et l'iBook : 
la Ram de l'iBook 1,256Go au lieu de 1Go pour le Mini
le disque dur interne du Mini 5400t/m avec 2Mo de cache est pourtant bien meilleurs que le 4200 t/m et 2Mo de cache de l'iBook ?
Le type d'installation : Installer Archiver pour le Mini contre Clean Install pour l'iBook.

Donc mon interrogation est-ce que les 256Mo de Ram supplémentaires sur l'iBook sont vraiment déterminants ou c'est la clean-install ?

a suivre


----------

